# Rear Dropout Information Dawes bike



## CTony (Oct 7, 2021)

Good Morning I send photo of a Dawes frame rear drops I’m a little curious about the angle.can someone explain if there is different angles Per years frame is maybe 1945-55.thank you


----------



## juvela (Oct 7, 2021)

-----

given the era, it is possible dropout could be from Haden or Cyclo

lug pattern might be a clue...

member   @dnc1   shall be able to shed some valuable illumination here...

some resources for vintage Dawes here -

17

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 10, 2021)

I had a quick look through some Dawes catalogues on the V-CC library site.
Those steeper inclined dropouts may be a little earlier than you are guessing. 
Unfortunately they are only illustrations and not photos in the images I've looked at but lug patterns/shapes are visible. 
As @juvela says above, images of the lugwork may be helpful. 
if you can get a good photo of the seat cluster area from the same angle as your previous photos above, and also the head tube area, I'll see if I can help.


----------



## CTony (Oct 10, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I had a quick look through some Dawes catalogues on the V-CC library site.
> Those steeper inclined dropouts may be a little earlier than you are guessing.
> Unfortunately they are only illustrations and not photos in the images I've looked at but lug patterns/shapes are visible.
> As @juvela says above, images of the lugwork may be helpful.
> if you can get a good photo of the seat cluster area from the same angle as your previous photos above, and also the head tube area, I'll see if I can help.



Here are some more photos


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Here are a couple of examples similar to yours; 
I can't say they are exactly the same, as I mentioned before,  the images are either illustrations, or the photos aren't clear enough.
This one is from the 1931 catalogue.....




...and this one from 1938.....




... sorry I can't get a definite match.

From these examples I think you have a date range from 1931 onwards at least.
It seems the sports models that were singlespeed or had hub gears featured these steep dropouts;  the ones on early derailleur models had a much more conventional (shallower) dropout angle.

It looks like a nice frame to build up a typical 1930's/40's clubman's style bike from.
Enjoy it, and above all, ride it!


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 13, 2021)

^^^ what he said ^^^

Strange that the BB has chamfered keyhole lugs and the head and seat have a different style.
That BB is the same that's on my 38' Armstrong. The seat stays at the seat bolt is exactly the same also except the style of the lug opening is different.


----------



## CTony (Oct 13, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> ^^^ what he said ^^^
> 
> Strange that the BB has chamfered keyhole lugs and the head and seat have a different style.
> That BB is the same that's on my 38' Armstrong. The seat stays at the seat bolt is exactly the same also except the style of the lug opening is different.


----------



## CTony (Oct 13, 2021)

Thank you all for your time and information.Very helpful.Bicycle came with bayliss wiley hubs and BB 26’wheels.GB sport brake caliber hiduminium.front fork isn’t original.i would really like to identify headbagde The search contniues.


----------

